
Tech-Hub Housing Costs - jseliger
http://www.trulia.com/blog/trends/price-and-rent-monitors-jan-2014/
======
marme
please tell me where i can find a 2 bedroom in san francisco for $3350. I will
sign a lease right now. I doubt you could even find a place in the tenderloin
for that price. This article is almost 2 years old, why is it being posted
now?

~~~
dikdik
I looked around just for fun and found 3 places in ~2 minutes. I don't live
there, so I'm not sure if these are terrible locations. Also, two are on the
outskirts and it's possible they don't qualify as being in the city.

Bayview $3050
[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/5364791015.html](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/5364791015.html)

Glen Park $3200
[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/5356024005.html](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/5356024005.html)

Twin Peaks $3200
[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/5341244930.html](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/5341244930.html)

~~~
marme
The bayview and glen park places you posted are literally blocks from the SF
city limits and only technically count as being in the city most people would
not realistically call that in the city. The twin peaks place is in the city
and i do concede that every once in a while a cheap place like that comes on
the market but there will be at least 50 people competing for that apartment,
i have a better chance winning a scratch off lottery ticket than getting that
apartment, i know i tried getting similar apartment in twin peaks last time i
was looking. There is also possibility that it is scam and they just collect
100 dollar application fees from everyone and dont rent it to anyone. It is
not realistic to say this is average 2 bedroom you can get in SF because not
even 10% of people could get an apartment like this, i doubt if even 1% of
people could find a place like this not count all the people in rent
controlled apartments here for 10-20 years

~~~
sundaeofshock
The Glen Park location is not in The City? Really? I lived in the area when I
was in high school, and it is very much a part of The City. It's about a 1.5
miles (in a city 7 miles across) from the border with Daly City. There are
over 70,000 San Francisco residents in the zip code south of this location,
with at least 120,000 living in the southern part of The City. There is
significant shopping, parks, schools and a freaking college in the area. Why
don't you ask one of those people if they think they realistically call where
they live The City?

------
lwhalen
Jumpin' Jehosephat, people. 'Working Remotely' is a thing in 2015, you know.
Just as much (if not better) moolah, plus you can hang your hat anywhere you
have a decent internet connection.

~~~
beatpanda
Is it? Because the last time I was looking for a job, everyone I asked about
remote work had some hand-wavey bullshit excuse about the "value of
collaboration". As does my current employer. I would dearly love for remote
work to be a thing, but it seems like very few employers actually allow it.

~~~
lwhalen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9724031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9724031)
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/) and many, many
others

------
grillvogel
>February 6, 2014

